# What mods for nitrous?



## AntiStock (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, you're going to have to cut me a little slack on this one...I'm coming from having 8 different Japanese imports, and a GTO would be my first American built car. I'm not sure what they can and can't handle (now an import...that's another story). I was thinking of hooking up a 100 dry shot of nitrous, but I'm not sure what other supporting modifications are needed, if any? I wouldn't want to blow the engine...and I wouldn't use it very often. Just wondering, thanks!


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

A lot of the guys say that the LS2 can take a 100 shot no problem, but u schould get a air/fuel mix gauge to make 100% sure u never lean out the engine to much! It would be best and safest just to make sure in my opinion to use a wet set-up . There is a lot of info on N20 on ls2gto.com check it out


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I would suggest a high volume fuel pump so you dont risk going to lean


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I wouldn't use a dry shot, too unstable. I'm running 150 wet shot with no problems. I run 12.1's @120.4 on street tires with a 1.94 60'. Will be trying DR soon so I hope to get 11.90's.

Hope that helps,

Chris


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

hey cad for the 150 shot what other mods are done did you dyno tune it or just slap a 150 shot on it?


----------

